
Ebooks Made of YouTube Comments Invade Amazon Kindle Store - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/428175/ebooks-made-of-youtube-comments-invade-amazon/
======
ChuckMcM
I am really not sure what to make of this. I see Markcov-Chain spam web pages
all the time, but they are only occasionally entertaining.

